# Sienna Microskiffers?



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Anyone in Sienna area run a skiff? Seen one pulling out of the neighborhood a while back, didn't know if they were a member here or not.


----------



## Garage Specialty! (Jun 24, 2021)

TX_maverick said:


> Anyone in Sienna area run a skiff? Seen one pulling out of the neighborhood a while back, didn't know if they were a member here or not.


I’m nearby. But have a Jon skiff


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

The golf coach would know.


----------

